# FOR THE MAGLITE AA COLLECTORS!



## Pokerstud (Jul 15, 2006)

I am so into LED flashlights now, especially Inova, and so anti-incandescent, I want to give somebody(ies) my 2 AA Maglites. They are practically brand new, very little burn time, both black, not scuffed up. I have spare bulbs to throw in as well. I would rather see them go to someone who really wants them than to see them rot in a drawer for the next twenty years. Just email me. YOU will have to provide some type of pre-addressed and pre-postage paid mailing container.


----------



## Jeritall (Jul 15, 2006)

Why don't you go out and buy a couple of inexpensive LED conversion modules and convert the Minimags.


----------



## CM (Jul 15, 2006)

I will take them. email sent.


----------



## nemul (Jul 15, 2006)

Jeritall said:


> Why don't you go out and buy a couple of inexpensive LED conversion modules and convert the Minimags.



drop in a Sandwich and a McR18, you'll feel different about them....


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 15, 2006)

CM is getting them, going to a good cause!


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 15, 2006)

quiter!


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 15, 2006)

Incandescent is old technology, it was great for its time. How can you argue with LED technology. The maglite was a great flashlight, still have a 2D and a 4D, but my Inova's can burn a hole right through them. There is no comparison, LED technology is great, the incandescent light bulb powered by alkaline batteries is dead.


----------



## Jay Tee (Jul 15, 2006)

My lil purple mini mag can take out any led you throw at it. A H1499 bulb with two 14500 li-ions. Makes me want to rename my Inova T3 "the dim one".


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 15, 2006)

Pokerstud said:


> I am so into LED flashlights now, especially Inova, and so anti-incandescent.



:lolsign: 

You'll be back to the bright side. Leds just arent that bright. Even X-bins dont hold a straw to a hot-wired mag! (I have 2 X-binned lights) 

I am on an incan binge right now, I'm quite bored with leds.... And i have alot of led lights...

Wether the technology is new or old, Incans are bright, although battery drainers....

Mac's Torch rules!

Cheers to you BTW for the free gear! :goodjob:


----------



## CM (Jul 15, 2006)

carbine15 said:


> quiter!



These are going to get a LED upgrade before I give them away. I know these are considered low-end lights but in countries that have frequent brownouts, flashlights are a god send. Believe it or not, mag lights are highly coveted in countries where people can't afford to buy $200-$300 flashlights to use as "toys". I know who ever gets them will greatly appreciate them. I've given many lights away and I know the recipients are very greatful.


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 15, 2006)

CM said:


> These are going to get a LED upgrade before I give them away. I know these are considered low-end lights but in countries that have frequent brownouts, flashlights are a god send. Believe it or not, mag lights are highly coveted in countries where people can't afford to buy $200-$300 flashlights to use as "toys". I know who ever gets them will greatly appreciate them. I've given many lights away and I know the recipients are very greatful.


 CM, check your email. Good for you and your contribution.


----------



## AshA4 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cheers to Pokerstud and CM!!!


----------



## Jamrock (Jul 17, 2006)

CM said:


> I know these are considered low-end lights but in countries that have frequent brownouts, flashlights are a god send. Believe it or not, mag lights are highly coveted in countries where people can't afford to buy $200-$300 flashlights to use as "toys".



Like in Pinas, huh Pare? hehehehe


----------



## CM (Jul 17, 2006)

Jamrock said:


> Like in Pinas, huh Pare? hehehehe



Exactly


----------

